# Minnesota Open 2008



## Bryan (Jun 22, 2008)

EDIT: Official WCA link: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MinnesotaOpen2008

<Remove redundant information that can be found at the link>


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 22, 2008)

Once again, time to practice.


----------



## pjk (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice Phil. 3.9 2x2 avg, awesome.

Congrats guys. Nice work Bryan on the competition.


----------



## Jason Baum (Jun 22, 2008)

Pat, you mean 3.9 2x2.


----------



## shelley (Jun 22, 2008)

Takao Hashimoto - California?


----------



## hdskull (Jun 22, 2008)

CONGRATS to Phil Thomas!! His hard work for the 2x2 paid off!



shelley said:


> Takao Hashimoto - California?



What exactly does he do ? It seems like he attends every competition just for square-1. By every, I mean EVERY, even across the nation.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 22, 2008)

Skewb? Since when is than an event?


----------



## Bryan (Jun 22, 2008)

shelley said:


> Takao Hashimoto - California?



Yes, he represents Japan, but he lives in California. I didn't want to say he was Japan and give the paper the impression that he fly in from Japan.



Hadley4000 said:


> Skewb? Since when is than an event?



It's an event as much as ball-in-cup is. It's an unofficial side event that we held.


----------



## hdskull (Jun 22, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed the differences in people's averages in the 2x2 between the first and final round ? (with exceptions of a few)


----------



## Bryan (Jun 22, 2008)

hdskull said:


> Has anyone else noticed the differences in people's averages in the 2x2 between the first and final round ? (with exceptions of a few)



I have no idea how I did so good on the first round of 2x2x2. The fact that I was within .2 of pre-qualifying for Nationals shocked me. The second round is probably more indicitive of my abilities.


----------



## hdskull (Jun 22, 2008)

Bryan said:


> hdskull said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone else noticed the differences in people's averages in the 2x2 between the first and final round ? (with exceptions of a few)
> ...



I was saying more people did better in the 2nd round, haha.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 23, 2008)

Amazing solves, Phil! You won most of the competition and nice NAR! You'll get the 2x2 WR!


----------



## philkt731 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks guys. It sure feels good to have a NAR and bein the top 5 in the world. This was a really fun competition and I'm sad its over. Can't wait till Nationals now.

I should have some vids up soon, stay tuned


----------



## Siraj A. (Jun 23, 2008)

hdskull said:


> Has anyone else noticed the differences in people's averages in the 2x2 between the first and final round ? (with exceptions of a few)



Yeah most people did better in the 2nd round.....EXCEPT ME!! 

I had a 3rd place average in the first round (6.70) but in the second round I completely failed.


----------



## philkt731 (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah I thought the Final Round was a little easier than the First Round, but I only got 0.02 faster.

I have some videos up in the video gallery, so check them out!

Also, I noticed that I currently have the world record for the fastest slowest solve in an avg of 5 with a 4.34 as my worst in the final


----------



## Bryan (Jun 25, 2008)

http://www.postbulletin.com/newsmanager/templates/localnews_story.asp?z=2&a=348655

I picked up a hard copy of the paper, and the side bar that had all three places listed was changed for the print copy to have just first place, so it's "Phil, Phil, Phil, Phil, Phil, Takao, Jake, Phil"


----------



## Jilvin (Jun 30, 2008)

Phil wins, he wouldve won every event last year if it hadn't been for Ravi Fernando


----------



## philkt731 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Every event I participated in
I don't have a square-1/pyraminx/skewb/magic/mastermagic


----------



## Bryan (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a few pictures that I took (I was too busy to take more) and you can see my report here:

http://www.logan.cc/puzzles/mnopen2008/

I'm looking to help hold one more competition in the fall, if anyone is interested in co-organizing with me, let me know. Getting a venue and judges remotely is very difficult and it would be nice if it was somewhere else.


----------



## llamapuzzle (Jul 2, 2008)

Bryan said:


> I have a few pictures that I took (I was too busy to take more) and you can see my report here:
> 
> http://www.logan.cc/puzzles/mnopen2008/
> 
> I'm looking to help hold one more competition in the fall, if anyone is interested in co-organizing with me, let me know. Getting a venue and judges remotely is very difficult and it would be nice if it was somewhere else.


Would you be okay to possibly do one in Wisconsin? (Milwaukee)
I know it's like a 7 hour drive (I went to minnesota this year, thats me with the red eye in the bottom right corner in the third picture) but there's no comps in this area, and I'll have to wait till next year if I don't host one and/ or someone starts one in chicago.
Please PM me if you would be interested in doing a competition in Milwaukee.


----------



## hdskull (Jul 2, 2008)

Bryan said:


> I'm looking to help hold one more competition in the fall, if anyone is interested in co-organizing with me, let me know. Getting a venue and judges remotely is very difficult and it would be nice if it was somewhere else.



Maybe try a local school cafeteria or a science center. As for the judges, maybe film a short clip explaining the basics, they can probably learn from that.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 2, 2008)

hdskull said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking to help hold one more competition in the fall, if anyone is interested in co-organizing with me, let me know. Getting a venue and judges remotely is very difficult and it would be nice if it was somewhere else.
> ...



I know venues, and I have plenty more ideas. We tried the Science Center and they wanted a lot from us, but would provide little in return (except for the room). 

And for judges, I can easily train them in person in just a few minutes, it's just getting people (I have a hard time convincing non-cubers to travel with me for a competition).

But really, it's a matter of time. I do 100% of the organizing for the competition, and if someone can find a venue and judges, that helps a lot.


----------

